# سيارات التربو turbo car



## -THE PUNISHER- (20 مايو 2010)

ماهو التربو؟ من منا يعرف التربو وما وظيفة التربو انى مهمتى لاتقتصر على تعريفكم باحدث موديلت السيارات ولكن بنظمة تشيغلها ايضا 
التربو 
ماهوا التربو؟​ 
الشواحن التربينية (Turbo) هى اجهزة تساعد المحرك على حرق المزيد من الوقود و ذلك عن طريق ادخال المزيد من الهواء للمحرك
مع ضغطه يصورة اكبر حتى نزيد من نسبة اشتعال الوقود داخل غرفة الاحتراق.​ 
فكرة عمله​ 
ضخ و ضغط كمية من الهواء للمحرك عن طريق المروحة المثبتة فى التربو (Turbine wheel) و التى تدور عن طريق دفع غاز العادم لها , اى اننا نستفيد من غازات العادم فى تدوير عجلة التوربين .
و طبعا تدور عجلة التوربين بسرعات رهيبة تصل الى ان تكون اسرع بمقدار 30 مرة من اسرع محرك من محركات السيارات حيث تدور بمقدار قد يصل الى 150 الف دورة فى الدقيقة !
اذا كلما زادت عدد دورات المحرك(RPM) كلما زاد ضغط غاز العادم و بالتالى زادت نسبة الهواء الذى يضخه التربو.
و يتضح لنا ان كلما زادت دورات المحرك كلما زادت القوة ( القوة التى نحصل عليها من التربو لن نحصل عليها من البداية بل سنحصل عليها تدريجيا حتى نصل الى اعلى عدد فى دورات المحرك) .
كلما زادت نسبة الهواء الداخل من التربو الى المحرك كلما زلدت نسبة القوة الحصانية التى سنحل عليها و هذه معادلة بسيطة لفهم الموضوع.
نفترض ان معنا سيارة محركها قوته 300 حصان فاذا ادخلنا الى محركها 50% من كمية الهواء الاصلية كزيادة ستزيد نسبة حرق الوقود بنسبة 50% ايضا و بالتالى سنحصل على 150 حصان زائدة فيكون المجموع 450 حصان(هذا فى الظروف القياسية اما عمليا ستكون القوة اقل من ذلك بقليل)​ 
اين و بماذا يركب...؟
يركب بالاجزاء الاتية:
1- فتحة ادخال الهواء للمحرك 
2- فتحة اخراج العادم
3-فلتر الهواء و يفضل لو فلتر رياضى.​ 
يراعى عند تركيب التربو ان يوضع فى ابعد مكان عن المحرك حتى لا تؤثر حرارة المحرك عليه.​ 
مميزاته و عيوبه: ​ 
الميزة و الهدف الاساسى من التربو هو الحصول على المزيد من القوة الحصانية بنسبة قد تصل الى ضعفى او ثلاث اضعاف
القوة الاساسية فمحرك بقوة 300 حصان قد تصل قوته الى 900 او 1000 حصان وتختلف على حسب القطع المستخدمة
و لكن عيبه الاساسى يتمثل فى:​ 
زيادة درجة الحرارة :
طبعا ستزيد حرارة المحرك بشكل كبير نتيجة لزيادة نسبة الاحتراق فى المحرك و هذه الزيادة ستؤدى الى تناقص العمر الافتراضى للمحرك ان لم ينفجر المحرك نتيجة لعدم تحمل البساتم لهذا الضغط و الحرارة.
و لكننا نستطيع التغلب على جميع عيوب التربو باستخدام القطع المناسبة.​ 
بعض الطرق لحماية المحرك من الاثار السلبية للتربو :​ 
اولا: للتغلب على مشاكل الحرارة:​ 
1-تركيب رادياتير رياضى او اى رادياتبير ذ ات حجم اكبر.
2-تركيب مبرد داخلى للمحرك و لهو اهمية كبيرة لتقليل درجة الحرارة.
3-تركيب التربو فى ابعد مكان عن المحرك حتى لا تؤثر حرارة التربو على المحرك.
4-محاولة فتح فتحات تهوية فى غطاء المحرك و فى الاكصدام الامامى .
5- تركيب نظلم عادم رياضى حتى يسبطيع تحمل ضغط العادم بصورة كبيرة لاته ان لم يغير سيؤدى ال زيادة حرارة المحرك بشكل كبير.​ 
ثانيا: بالنسبة للبساتم:​ 
عند زيادة الضغط داخل المحرك بنسبة معينة قد نحتاج الى تغيير بساتم المحرك ياخرى رياضية مصنوعة من مواد ذات قدرة كبيرة على التحمل الضغط ​ 
ثالثا: التحكم فى الضغط:​ 
من المميزات الاساسية للتربو اننا نستطيع التحكم فى فتحه و غلقه 
لانه ببساطه يعمل متوازيا مع المحرك فعندما تزيد عدد دورات المحرك فتلقائيا تزيد عدد دورات التربو بصورة اكبر و بنتج عن ذلك ضغط الهواء الى المحرك الذى تنتج عنه القوة الحصانية و نستطيع ايضا عن طريق جهاز يركب للتربو يسمى Boost controller من التحكم فى فتح و غلق التربو بطريقة افضل فنستطيع مثلا ان نبرمجه بان لا يفتح التربو الا عندما تصل عدد دورات المحرك الى 4000 دورة فى الدقيقة او 5000 دورة فى الدقيقة و هذه سيوفر جهدا كبيرا على المحرك فتسبيط ان تستخدم السيارة بصورة يومية و عملية بدون اى اجهاد على المحرك لانك ستسير بهدوء و لن تجعل محركك يصل الى عدد الدورات التى عندها سيفتح التربو 
و بهذه الطريقة ستوفر جهد و ضغط كبير على محركك عن استخدامه بهذه الصورة.​ 

احجام و انواع التربو:
الشواحن التربينية ذات احجام و انواع مختلفة فلكل سيارة شاحن مخصص لها فنجد ان هناك شركات مخصصة لانتاج الشواحن و قطع التعديل لشركة هوندا فقط و هناك شركة متخصصة فى التيوتا فقط مثل TRD .
فالتربو المخصص للهوندا لن نستطيع ان نضعه فى فورد موستنج مثلا !!
و من اشهر الشركات فى انتاج التربو هى G READY, TRD و LINGENFILTER .​ 
انواع التربو:​ 
1- شاحن فردى اى اننا نركب شاحن واحد فقط .​ 
2-شاوحن تتابعية اى اننا نركب شاحننين احدهما كبير (اساسى) و احدهما صغير يستخدم فى البداية لات سرعة دورانه ستكون اسرع بكثير من الكبير و القوة التى سنحصل عليها منه سنحصل عليه فى زمن اقل بكثير من الكبير.​ 
3و نستخدم فى هذه الطريقة شاحننين من نفس الحجمو فى هذه الطريقة سنحصل على ضغط اكبر من الطريقتين السابقتين.​









​ 

THE PUNISHER​منقول​


----------



## سمير شربك (20 مايو 2010)

أشكرك على الموضوع 
وبانتظار مواضيعك القادمة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 مايو 2010)

اهلا بك فى قسم السيارات اخى
اشكرك على الموضوع وبانتظار المزيد من المشاركات


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااا جزيلاااا معلومات حلوة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 مايو 2010)

شكرآ على الموضوع الجميل وفقك الله


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور موضوع جامد جدا


----------

